# Any tricks to check oil level?



## smoker (May 30, 2006)

After changing the oil, it's hard to see the oil level on the dipstick (B&S and Tecumseh). Have any of you come up with a solution?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Some have used a little bit of the old oil, I wouldn't advise this. I have one that is absolutely terrible at reading the oil level. After bringing the engine back to life, and flushing the sump with a little bit of marvel mystery oil... poured in some 10w-40 havoline and..... the dipstick was so shiney I could not see it.... barely.... I have to check it in good light, twisted it around in the light helped. The newer dipsticks are thankfully a dull steel.
The engine I'm talking about is of course a early year max series briggs (right after they switched from points) and the dipstick looks like they chromed it. Still is hard to read, even after a few hours on the oil.


----------



## tom tilson (May 1, 2006)

If the stick is soft enough to drill, drill a 3/32 hole at the full mark and one about 3/16 below the fill mark. Oil level will be indicated by presence in hole.


----------

